# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Joukkoliikennekuvia Budapestista

## Lauri Räty

Joukkoliikenneterveiset keväisestä Budapestista. Tein neljän päivän vierailun tutustuakseni muunmuassa kaupungin laajaan raitiovaunulinjastoon sekä luonnollisesti erilaisiin turistinähtävyyksiin. Olen laittanut kotisivuilleni valokuvia matkaltani.

Kattavan kuvauksen Budapestin joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä löytää kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivustolta, joten en ala sen kummemmin sitä esitellä. 

Varsin moni asia on kuitenkin muuttunut aivan hiljattain Budapestissa. Combinoja on kaupungissa niin paljon, että UV-tyypin raitiovaunuja ei enää liikenteessä näkynyt. Combinoilla liikennöitiin linjoja 4 ja 6. Muilla linjoilla oli käytössä entisiä hannoverilaisia TW6000 -vaunuja, Ganzin 8-akselisia vaunuja ja Tatran 4-akselisia vaunuja 2- ja 3-vaunun juniksi koottuina. 

Neljännen metrolinjan rakennustyöt on aloitettu ja siksi raitiolinjoja 47 ja 49 korvataan linja-autoilla. Linjalla 49 on väliaikainen päätepysäkki Kalvin térin metroasemalla ja linjaa 47 ei liikennöidä laisinkaan. 

Combinoilla liikennöitiin hyvin tiheällä vuorovälillä. Vuorovälin määritti havaintojeni mukaan käytännössä reitin liikennevalojen valokierto: vaunut seisoivat pysäkeillä kun edessä olevassa risteyksessä oli punainen valo ja risteävä liikenne kulki. Kun vaunu oli valmis lähtemään liikkeelle, niin liikennevalotkin olivat vaihtuneet vihreiksi raitiovaunulle. Seuraava vaunu oli usein jo näköetäisyydellä valmiina saapumaan pysäkille. Vaikka vaunuja kulki hyvin tiheästi, niin ne olivat aina täynnä, vuorokaudenajasta riippumatta.

Budapestissa liikkuminen oli vaivatonta, koska lähes kaikissa raitiovaunuissa, metrovaunuissa, johdinautoissa ja busseissa oli seuraavan pysäkin nimen ja sillä pysähtyvät muut linjat kertova näyttötaulu. Lisäksi pysäkin nimet ja vaihtoyhteydet kuulutettiin. Joukkoliikenteestä pääsee nauttimaan täysin rinnoin hankkimalla joko yhden, kolme tai seitsemän vuorokautta voimassa olevan matkalipun. Kulkemista helpottaa lipunmyyntikioskista 500 forintilla irtoava linjakartta.

----------

